# Where do you shop?



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

In terms of online retailers, where do you guys buy your ammo and accessories? I dont have any good places near me to buy stuff so online is my best option. Also do you guys trust buying your handguns online and if so where?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I buy most of my stuff at Midway:http://www.midwayusa.com/
Buy new Guns:http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php
Buy used Gus:http://www.fugatefirearms.com/shop/index.php
I would buy off any of these outfits with confidence.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I looked into those sites and I may actually be using Buds to buy my handgun. Thanks for the help. I just have to find out the laws in NY about buying Handguns online before I go ahead with the purchase.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Any pawn shop that deals in guns would have a FFL or a gun shop that you are on good terms with. They would do the transfer for a fee. Most of the time it's between $10 and $50. Good luck.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a range I have been going to for a couple of years now so I would think they would be ok with doing the transaction for me. I just have to see exactly how this is done with the NY laws. I need to buy the gun and have a receipt and gun info to hand in with my application.


----------

